# افلام وثائقية عن السفن و محركات الديزل وعن غرق تيتانيك



## marine_diesel (9 أكتوبر 2008)

هذة الأفلام وثائقية عن السفن و محرمات الديزل يتناول الجديد فى عمليات تشغيلهما

هذة الأفلام منقولة من موقع 

http://www.bramjnet.com/vb3/forumdisplay.php?f=222


http://rapidshare.com/files/135671449/Closely__3_.rm
وتتناول كل من الامور العلمية : _ محركات الديزل الحديثة ومدى رفقها بالبيئة _ صناعة الصلب بين 
الماضي والحاضر _ روزيتا، رحلة البحث عن مذنب بعيد _ الأجيال الجديدة من رجال المراقبة الآليين


http://rapidshare.com/files/135658282/Closely__6_.rm

آخر الصيحات التقنية للتخلص من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الضار بالبيئة
حيل ذكية لمراقبة آلية الاحتراق داخل المحركات لتحسين أدائها
محركات بديلة أقل استهلاكاً للوقود وأكثر رفقاً بالبيئة


http://rapidshare.com/files/135650231/Closely__8_.rm

تقنية جديدة لدفع السفن والناقلات العملاقة تخفف من استهلاك الوقود
غواصات صغيرة تمنح رياضة الغوص في الماء بعدا جديدا 
التقنيات الحديدة تجعل من ايقاف اليخوت متعة حقيقة 

وحلقات قناة ديسكفرى الوثائقية عن كيف يصنعون الأشياء ومنها السفن 

http://www.bramjnet.com/vb3/showthread.php?t=670133

فيلم بوضح كيف غرقت السفينة تيتانيك

http://rapidshare.com/files/145653856/I ... .part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145662263/I ... .part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145670301/I ... .part3.rar


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور اخى الفاضل وجارى التحميل


----------



## m.hassanin (17 أكتوبر 2008)

greeeeeeeeeeeeeeet ya bashmohandes


----------



## TITO HUNTER (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور 
مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
وعافاك وماتقصر وعساك على القوه دائماً وجعلك ذخر للمنتدى
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
وعافاك وماتقصر وعساك على القوه دائماً وجعلك ذخر للمنتدى
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
وعافاك وماتقصر وعساك على القوه دائماً وجعلك ذخر للمنتدى
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
ألف ألف ألف ألف 
مليون
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## نور اليقين 2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اللنكات لا تعمل


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع بس روابط السفينه تيتنك مش شغاله

والباقى زى الفل شغال كويس


----------



## نبات الحب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع لكن للأسف الروابط لا تعمل وتظهر الرسالة التالية
You want to download the following file: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/135671449/Closely__3_.rm | 43973 KB
The download session has expired
أرجو تغيير الروابط أو وضع الملفات على موقع آخر غير رابيدشير
وشكرا


----------



## عبده البرنس (4 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mody_4love (10 يناير 2009)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع و نتمني المذيد و لكن
اللينك بتاع غرق السفينه تيتانيك مش شغال 
يريت تشوفه


----------



## mody_4love (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا جميل علي المجهود الرائع 
بس ياريت تشوف اللينكات بتاعت غرق السفينه تيتانيك مشغاله
مشكورا


----------



## البحار المشاكس (14 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر
http://www.baytelmoslm.jeeran.com/


----------

